# lookinf for tailor or seamstress



## margaritashami (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi to all 
pls if someone know enlish -speeking semstress in Cairo 
send me her contacts 
ecpicially i want ti find person with a lot experience in sewing silk or lace 
but ill be glad if yu recomened someone all


----------

